# Jayhawk FT



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open first series was a wide open triple with ducks, flyer go-bird. The cover is very tall, the dogs disappearing until they emerge with the birds...some kind of WMA that can't be mowed or cut. 50 entries, 2 scratches, 34 callbacks: 2,3,4,5,6,7,10,11,14,16,17,19,20,21,22,23,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32,35,36,38,39,40,41,43,46,48,49. I understand there were quite a few pick ups. Land blind in the morning.


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Derby callbacks after 1st series; #1, 5,6,7,8,9,10,11,14,15,16,17,18,19,20, and 21.

Sorry, do not have any other results...

William W


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

Qual Results

1st - Zippy - Sean Jackson  
2nd - Gemmy - Debbie Chiaverini
3rd - Piper - Frank Price
4th - Pinch - Mary Jo Gallager


Am's a triple with 2 retired. Some pretty good work.

Open to water blind . . . 

2,3,5,6,7,10,14,17,19,22,25,27,29,30,32,35,36,39,40,48

Only 2 of the first 10 had picked up the blind when i left. Should be done now.

REALLY TALL THICK cover everywhere, it was on a WMA.


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

little update, but with bad reception,

10 made it through the water blind, work apparently improved a lot, only thing i know is 2 are edwards (diva and the chessie sorry forgot it's name) and 2 are bobbie george's.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WooHoo Debbie & Gemmy!!!!!   
Suzanne B


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Not that anyone cares about Qual greens but there were 3 of them


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*Jayhawk ft*

Open results:

1st #7 Diva Jimmy Banks/Mark Edwards
2nd #35 Tonka Garcia/George
3rd #5 Gracie Steve Helgoth
4th #39 Quickmark Power Play McKay/George
RJ #6 Nebo's Grandma Ruby Al Wilson
Jams #10 Roux Tim West/Frank Price #3 Ely-Jah Wilson/George

Congratulations to ALL!

Am callbacks to water blind: 1,5,7,8,11,12,13,18,19,20,21,22,24,29,32,33,35,39,40,43,47


----------



## Jake Greenwell (Feb 28, 2005)

Congrats Mark and Jimmy on the win and the new FC Diva, this also qualifies her for the National.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS Jimmy, Mark and Diva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Sheril & Tony Allen


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

*congrats*

Congrats Frank Price, Piper and Roux. (Roux-it wont be long)


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Alright Jimmy!!!! Good on you and Mark!!!!

Congratulations!!!

Angie


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats to all!!!!
Derby callback after second series; #1,5,6,9,10,11,14,15,16,17,18,19,20, and 21. (second series started late) Third series start at 0800 in AM.

William W


----------



## wesley hamm (Feb 20, 2004)

big congrats to Jimmy and Mark.....also to Sean, Reece and "zippy".....and to Frank and "piper", "roux"! :wink:


----------



## PRJFLATS (Feb 14, 2005)

Congratulations Mary Jo and Pinch. For those who don't know, Pinch is a Flat Coated Retriever. Way to go!!!

Priscilla Johnson


----------



## Ducks and Dogs (May 12, 2003)

big congrats mark and jimmy, good on you and DIVA!!! 


good work also to frank and his whole crew, roux looked good as did piper and boo.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats Jimmy Diva and Mark :lol:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

CONGRATS To FC Diva, Mark Edwards and Jimmy Banks!!!!

Way to title and qualify for the Nationals!!!!!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Jayhawk ft*



Tom Watson said:


> Open results:
> 4th #39 Quickmark Power Play McKay/George


Congrats Jackie(and John  ) on Player getting the 4th.

Tim


----------



## Twolabsplus (Aug 29, 2004)

*Jayhawk*

Congratulations Mary Jo and Pinch

Wish we could have been there to
cheer you on....

Kathie and Rich


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

To Holly and Victor Garcia,

I am so proud of Tonka. He and Bobby George make a good team!


----------



## ghjones (Nov 25, 2004)

*OWNER/HANDLER AMATEUR RESULTS

1ST - #40, PIN OAK'S WIZ KID -- WIZ --, SCOTT CARRUTH
2ND - #18, LIL BIT'S BLANC DE NOIR -- TONKA --, VICTOR GARCIA
3RD - #19, BYTE ME MAXX.COM -- DOTTY --, PAT KENNY
4TH - #33, ADALIDA'S RELENTLESS PURSUIT -- ADDIE --, STEVE HELGOTH

RESERVE JAM - #32, NEBO'S MILLENNIUM JADE -- JADE --, AL WILSON

JAMS
#13, PRAIRIE FARMS MIKE --MIKE --, ALAN ALLMON
#20, WING MAGIC'S LOUISIANA ROUX MH -- ROUX--, TIM WEST(FRANK PRICE)
#24, WESTWOODS IRON MAN -- GAGE --, MIKE WESTFALL
#47, KS WINDSTORM -- WINSTON --, MIKE WYANT*

*DERBY RESULTS
1ST - #10, SNAKE CHARMER III --DEACON --, 0/H GARY DAVIDSON
2ND - #5, BY GOLDEN POND'S LEGACY --PRIDE --, OAVID HONEYCUTT H: BOBBY GEORGE
3RD - #11,TAKE ME NOW OR LOSE ME FOREVER -- RIGGS --, O:JIM SCHMIDT/H: MARK EDWARDS
4TH - #18, CK'S RUGER --RUGER--O: MARION STROUD/H: MARK EDWARDS

RESERVE JAM - #14, FISCHER DOMINATOR'S BELL --BELL --, OAVID AUL, DVM/H: BOBBY GEORGE

JAMS
#1 - LANDRYS LONE STAR RANGER -- RANGER -- O/H: FRANCIS LANDRY
#6 - MAD RIVER'S SUPERNOVA -- STAR --O/H: WILLIAM WHITENER
#9 - BUR OAK'S HERE'S WINSTON -- WINSTON --O/H: GARY KAVAN
#15 - WESTWOODS UP TO NO GOOD -- RASCAL -- O: PATTI NELSON H: GREG NELSON
#20 - MACCABEES ENCHANTED DREAM -- ISABELLA -- O/H: ELI REICHMAN]*


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

*Jayhawk*

Thanks Jake, Sheril & Tony, Angie, Wesley, Sean, Mike, & Lainee for the supportive comments. This has been a long time coming and truly a dream come true. Diva really deserves it after all of the many great trials she has run. I am honored to own her as she is a very special dog. Most of all, thanks to Mark and Becky Edwards as they have done a wonderful job with a wonderful dog. 
Jimmy



> "Many times in my life I have felt like the fire hydrant but today I feel like the dog."


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Keep an eye on Gary Kavan's young Chessie. He jammed the Derby and completed several TOUGH tests at the tender age of Six months and a week or two. WOW!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Jimmy and Mark and Becky for Diva's win. Great dog with a great team!

A hearty congrats to Scott Carruth for his win with Whiz and for Pat Kenney with his third with Dottie. 

Also, thanks to the Jayhawk Club for their hard work. There is NOBODY that works harder than Kevin Marks, Gary Davidson, Rodney Folwer and several others that I can't remember at this time. (Maybe somebody will help me out here.) They work their butts off every summer cutting down trees to improve their grounds. They now have three fabulous ponds as a result. The fact that the club can't use four wheelers because of WMA policy means they have to lug everything by hand out to the field, and there are NO short walks! THANKS guys. You ARE  appreciated.

Tim


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Scott, Pat and Big Al. By the way I really enjoyed dinner. You guys are great. Thanks Tim for your comments.

Jimmy


> "Many times in my life I have felt like the fire hydrant but today I feel like the dog."


----------



## Pete Marcellus (Oct 2, 2003)

Big congrats to my training partners Victor and Holly Garcia, their young guy Tonka gets and open 2nd with Bobby George at the helm and 2nd in the am next to Victor.

Also congrats to Scott and Alice Carruth on the am win.

CONGRATULATIONS!

Pete


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good on Scott Carruth for the *WIN!!*


----------



## eli reichman (Mar 8, 2005)

*Congrats to Gary Davidson*

Gary Davidson's Derby Win is special for those of us who know him. 
Gary's a hard working, salt of the earth guy... who trains his own dog. It was GREAT to see his young dog perform so well- hope there's many more of these to come for him.
Congrats also to Victor Garcia and Tonka- 2nd in the Open / 2nd in the Am... pretty nice weekend for the youngster!


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Huge thanks to all members of Jayhawk and the judges. They worked their tails off!

Congrats to Mark Edwards, Jimmy Banks, and Diva for their Open Win and FC in a really good big dog trial. Congrats to Scott Carruth and Wiz for the Am Win and to Sean Jackson for his Qual Win. 

Good to see everyone after laying off trials for the summer.

fp


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats to Gary Davidson. That is really neat.

Tim


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congratulations to everyone who won, placed and showed. 

Cimarron looks to be another warm one Tim, sorry i wont make it, the Selman Ranch are some spectacular grounds.


----------



## birdhunter61 (Aug 8, 2004)

Congrats Jimmy on Diva's 1st! It's a great feeling!

Robby


----------



## TroyW (Nov 27, 2006)

Congrats to Al and Ruby, way to go!!!
TroyW


----------

